# Network connection dropping



## amphibian (Dec 5, 2003)

Have a user who's LAN connection is dropping for no reason. It will drop and stay disconnected for X amount of time, and then without of kind of rhyme or reason will connect again.

Actually, we had this same issue a few months back. I installed a new network card with newest drivers from vendor and everything was working fine until this morning.

*Event ID's in system log are as follows: *

11191
Description:
The system failed to update and remove pointer (PTR) resource records (RRs) for network adapter
with settings:

11197 
Description:
The system failed to update and remove host (A) resource records (RRs) for network adapter
with settings:

4201
Description:
The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{15CB419E-0FE2-48C5-8362-C154E9DC1516} was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation over the network adapter.

4202
Description:
The system detected that network adapter \DEVICE\TCPIP_{15CB419E-0FE2-48C5-8362-C154E9DC1516} was disconnected from the network, and the adapter's network configuration has been released. If the network adapter was not disconnected, this may indicate that it has malfunctioned. Please contact your vendor for updated drivers.

I have switched the user to another port on wall jack, CAT6 for now to see if this issue persists. Until then I would gladly appreciate any ideas of what might be causing this issue.

Regards,
Amphibian


----------



## Fortch (Mar 10, 2004)

Are we talking basic connectivity, or a DNS issue? Are the timestamps on the event ids any indication of the order of error? Obviously, basic connectivity has an effect on DNS, but sometimes a DNS issue can seem like connectivity, especially to a user. Is this a workgroup or domain environment?

Also, check any ACPI settings to make sure the device is not timing out for power savings, etc. Aside from that, you seem to be on the right track.


----------



## amphibian (Dec 5, 2003)

Fortch, thanks for your reply.

I am unsure if this issue has to do with DNS, or if this is a connectivity problem. Since changing the user to a Cat6 jack, the connection has been solid with no drops. I am assuming because there has been no more connection problems that the Cat5e port is the culprit, possibly a bad termination on either the patch panel side or the jack itself. 

Still have half a day left, so I will be monitoring from my end to see if anything else happens. Will update later on.


----------

